# Oaks Penn, show 01/03/15



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi All
Perryman Dart Frogs will be vending this weekend 01/03/15 and will be bringing a great assortment of captive bred Dart Frogs. We will be bringing some FF cultures, Media, Brewers Yeast as well as a few Plants. Hope to see you there. All Frogs at our table are bred and raised in our home, and so are the Flies 

Thanks


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow! CB FFs! I luv it!


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

I couldn't resist


----------

